# Male rats need new homes (Glasgow)



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all. 

I'm currently fostering 9 adult bucks who came from a rubbish home. 
They are in 3 groups of 3, but perhaps some could be split depending on circumstances.

These boys have not had the best start in life and are not well handled so would require a patient, experienced owner. 

If anyone is able to help (or for more info), please PM me 

Thanks.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought I would add a few pics of these lovely boys so you can all see how beautiful they are and be tempted to make them new members of your family


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll keep updating on these boys as I get to know them more...

When they first came here, they were all VERY timid and some of them hid away for a couple of days. Now, they are all learning that my hands bring them good things and their trust and confidence is building.

The first group is 2 pink eyed champagne boys and a masked boy. The champagne boys were very scared at first, but now they are showing more confidence and curiosity. Both are quiet, gentle, and very sweet. The masked boy is the most confident. He now walks out on to my hand straight away  He is a lovely lad. He started off a little nippy (mainly test biting and through nerves) but now he nibbles very gently and much less.

The second group is one black berkie, one blue boy, and one hooded boy (mink hooded I think). The hooded lad is very nerous. The blue boy is quiet and fairly laid back, and the black berkshire is nervous, but quite sweet. 

The last group is three brothers. One is a dumbo black hooded and the other 2 are top ear black variegated (I believe ). The dumbo boy is friendly and always comes to the front of the cage. The other 2 are very nervous boys and do not like being handled. One in particular is a little nippy. He tried to warn off the big bad hand but hasn't really broken the skin. They really just need some TLC although I'm keeping my eye on the big lad as he has also shown signs of being cage territorial. These boys need an experienced home more than the others. 

Considering how much they have improved in just a week, I really think they will be great additions for anyone with the time and a little experience. 

Thanks for reading 

Lynsey.x


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Group 3 are now reserved


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

My mistake...Group TWO are reserved. Group 3 are still looking for a new mum or dad


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Bumping this. Six of these lovely boys still need homes 

I am able to bring them to the SRC show in Livingston this Saturday if that helps anyone.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

The two champagne boys are now being homed as a pair. They are lovely sweet lads and would probably intro well to other males.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

These lovely boys still need a forever home 

Here are the two Champagne boys my OH nicknamed Doc and Tony...


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

A friend of mine has kindly taken the hooded trio and I have decided to keep the other 3 boys.

I'm very sad to say that I've had no interest in any of the remaining boys. 
They arent getting any younger so have decided to let them live out their days here.


----------

